# Weed that popped up in summer still alive in winter



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello everyone, I live outside of Seattle, and I had this weed pop up last summer after I moved into a new house and began watering the lawn. It spread pretty quickly, but stopped spreading when it cooled down, but isn't dying off, even with record lows and a foot of snow around Christmas. I was originally told on here that it was sedge, but I was referred back to this topic to get another look at it since sedge shouldn't be alive still. Any ideas?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not a sedge.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

tall fescue clumps. just pull them out


----------

